# How H&M takes such amazing photos



## Pysama (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi everybody! I'm planning to help my parents open an e-commerce store and I've been scouting the web for some great flatlay photography examples. At some point I stumbled upon h&m brand and was completely mesmerized by the way they shoot their products. 

Hoodies & Sweatshirts for men at the best price | H&M US ( If the link won't open just go to the www.hm.com -> men -> hoodies -> pick product option )

I'm a complete beginner but by sheer luck I managed to get my hands on the following equipment:
1. Canon EOS 60D + 3 different lenses
2. A Tripod 
From what I read on the internet this camera is enough to make solid flatlay photos.

Now, I've read a lot of articles and watched a lot of videos but I was overwhelmed by the amount of information and its ambiguity or uselessness for my particular needs so sorry in advance for vomiting so much info and asking so many questions but here it goes.

1. What sort of background do they use? I assume it's a gray sheet but could they be using a white background and then adding this grayish background in Photoshop? Or it would be too much hassle?
2. Do you think they make these photos on a floor or a table? Is it possible to make such photos on a floor? Are there any drawbacks to this approach?
3. What additional equipment is needed? I think I need to upgrade my Tripod or get something that would allow me to make overhead shots but I am at a complete loss when it comes to lightning. 2 lights from the sides? 3 lights?

Please note that I'm on a pretty tight budget unfortunately, but still, if the desired quality could only be reached with expensive gear do tell me so. Many thanks in advance, all advice is greatly appreciated!

P.S. I'll attach a couple of photos, just in case


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2018)

looks like a floor/table shooting directly down.   one LARGE light-source from above and to the camera-left

similar to this:






but with a lot more $$$$$ invested, like this:


----------



## Pysama (Oct 4, 2018)

Braineack said:


> looks like a floor/table shooting directly down.   one LARGE light-source from above and to the camera-left
> 
> similar to this:
> 
> ...



I see. What do you think about this setup? ( watch from 0:36 to 1:16 )


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2018)

yeah, the huge light source from above is what i was thinking, but the H&M shots have some direction to the light, where the shadows are falling to the frame-right.


----------

